# CPT for Gluteus Medius tendon tear



## ddupps

Does anyone know what to CPT code to use for a chronic tear of gluteus medius tendon?


----------



## nikkisgranny

We use 27097. I think it should unlisted though with price comparison. I hope this helps.


----------



## justkath

*Gluteus Medius Tendon Repair*

Has anyone ever coded this arthroscopically?  I believe it is an unlisted 29999 and possibly compared to 27100.

"the gluteus medius was completely avulsed off the bone.  The tendon was mobilized up and once the gluteus medius was mobilized the anchors were placed......"

Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------

